# Anyone else having trouble viewing the forums today....???



## Vintageglam (May 24, 2011)

When I try to access www.longhaircareforum.com this is the error message I am getting.  Have tried emailing the mods but no response.  Also I am not able to access the top half of the forum where hair, fitness and questions are hence why I am posting here.

Thanks 

Message below .....


_"50x - Internal Server Error


Hello and thank you for visiting. 

An error occurred on the server. The administrator has been notified. 

We apologize for the inconvenience 


Long Hair Care Forum LLC. "_


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (May 24, 2011)

I got this a few times yesterday.  They may be about to do maintenence.


----------



## Makenzie (May 24, 2011)

This happened couple times yesterday.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 24, 2011)

thanks ladies ^^^ really appreciate the feedback as I am unable to see the rest of the forum to start a thread there.

I wish they warned us before they started - I'm still paying my $6.50 and can't access the hair section of a hair forum.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (May 24, 2011)

I still get it when I go to access the site longhaircarefourm.com; when I type in the name of the site on google and i click on one of the sub  topics (i.e. General discussion about hair) then I can get in.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 24, 2011)

RachelRegina said:


> I still get it when I go to access the site longhaircarefourm.com; when I type in the name of the site on google and i click on one of the sub  topics (i.e. General discussion about hair) then I can get in.



That's what I am doing at the moment.

Can someone please contact the mods to have this thread moved to the questions section as I am unable to currently do so.  I will then hopefully access this thread through my History in my user panel.

TIA ladies x


----------



## Guitarhero (May 24, 2011)

Vintageglam said:


> thanks ladies ^^^ really appreciate the feedback as I am unable to see the rest of the forum to start a thread there.
> 
> I wish they warned us before they started - I'm still paying my $6.50 and can't access the hair section of a hair forum.




It must have crashed and you had it open in your browser.  Clear out your cache and restart.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 24, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> It must have crashed and you had it open in your browser.  Clear out your cache and restart.  Hope this helps.



thanks, gonna try that now !

ETA:  Yep that was it.  Thanks so much GH !!!


----------

